# Injection Timings~



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Does anyone have any idea on how exact you need to be on your Puregon Injections.  I have been religious in having them at 8pm every night and now DH has bought us some theatre tickets for this week (bless him) but am now worried about timings, does it have a great effect if I take it an hour later or an hour earlier, or as normal am I panicing needlessly.

Thanks 
Everyone

Third Time Lucky - Positive vibes for all


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hi

I am sure that an hour either side really wouldnt make that much difference.

Whay not give your clinic a ring and ask them, just to get peice of mind.

good luck

Eimer xx


----------



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks Eimer,

Forgot to ring today so caught up with work, just found on the web, document from Puregon that says it is important to inject at the same time every day, looks like I might be taking my cool bag to the theatre, I'm sure I can be out and back in 5mins and not lose the thread of the play.  I've seen it on film so should be able to fill in the gap!!!

If anyone out there knows any different please let me know as rather not be injecting in the toilets of a theatre!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hi i take ovridrille trigger and was told it must be taken 12, on the stroke of midnight i asked if i could take it at 11 so i could get to bed but they were insistant it was 12. check with your clinic tho as ur trigger could be different, they might be able to alter ur iui time or something.
good luck
dancing queen xx


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

I was told to inject as near enough to the same time each day as possible!  Not much help I know!

Can you not take the injection with you and jyst pop out the the loo?


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

sorry, i just re read the post, i thought  u were meaning trigger shot lol. with regards to the daily injections then just inject before u go it shouldnt make any difference, i usually do mine at night but then i started doing a few in the morning and it made no difference to getting my follies

enjoy the show
dancing queen xxx


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi 

    Ive done the same,I might be on my 4th IUI,but ive done my injection in the evening but not at the same time,I do it 

  anytime between 6pm & 11pm I was never told it had to be the same time each day......

  But on each IUI I have responded welll with my follicals & womb linning. not sure if this helps

  Francine xx


----------



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Hi Dancing Queen,

Thanks for that, I actually ended up taking it with me, but then ask the nurse the next day and she said its okay o be a bit out.  

Scan tomorrow again hopefully my size 12 follie has grown and we can have basting this week as well, not looking forward to that as v painful last time, as they clamped my cervix, but as the nurse says each time is different so fingers crossed for a pain freeish time this time.

Third time Lucky!!!!


----------

